# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Μεταφορά τηλεφωνικής γραμμής μέσω Wi-Fi / ETHERNET (HOW TO...)

## hipro5

Ανεβάζω αυτόν τον οδηγό που ίσως να χρησιμεύσει σε κάποιους που θέλουν να μεταφέρουν μία *ΚΛΑΣΙΚΗ τηλεφωνική γραμμή* από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο, είτε ενσύρματα μέσω ETHERNET, είτε μέσω Wi-Fi link.

*ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ:*

Έχουμε μία ΚΛΑΣΙΚΗ τηλεφωνική γραμμή σε ένα σπίτι/μαγαζί/κ.τ.λ. και θέλουμε να την έχουμε ΚΑΙ σε ένα άλλο σημείο (π.χ. στο σπίτι μας).

*Αγοράζουμε ΔΥΟ Linksys SPA3102*.

Κατεβάζουμε και περνάμε το τελευταίο firmware (προαιρετικά και όχι υποχρεωτικά - καλό είναι όμως) - αν θέλουμε από *ΕΔΩ...* 

...και για να σας διευκολύνω ΠΛΗΡΩΣ - γιατί στο Internet ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν πολύ αναλυτικές πληροφορίες και κάποιος εντελώς αρχάριος θα μπλέξει - ανεβάζω screenshots με ΟΛΑ τα settings ΚΑΙ των δύο συσκευών (και του ενός σημείου που έχουμε τη γραμμή του τηλεφώνου και του άλλου σημείου που θέλουμε να πάει).

Να ξεκινήσω λέγοντας οτι τα SPA3102 έχουν εργοστασιακό LAN IP : 192.168.0.1 , άρα θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε την κάρτα δικτύου μας με σταθερή IP (προαιρετικά στην αρχή) σε 192.168.0.3 και να τη συνδέσουμε στην ETHERNET είσοδο του SPA3102.

ΑΦΟΥ έχουμε συνδέσει την κάρτα δικτύου μας στην είσοδο ETHERNET του ΠΡΩΤΟΥ SPA3102 (πρώτο ονομάζουμε αυτό που θα μπει στο σημείο που θα ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ), μπαίνουμε στο μενού του και πατάμε ADMIN LOGIN και ADVANCED.

Παρακάτω είναι ΟΛΑ τα settings που θα χρειαστούμε (τα ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ είναι μέσα στα μενού ΕΤΟΙΜΑ απ΄το εργοστάσιο, οπότε εμείς *επεμβαίνουμε ΜΟΝΟ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ*).


















































*ΑΦΟΥ* τελειώσουμε με τις ρυθμίσεις του SPA3102 που θα βρίσκεται στο σημείο με την *ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ*, πάμε τώρα με το *ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ SPA3102* που θα βρίσκεται στο *ΑΛΛΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ* μας και *ΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ* θα κουμπώσουμε πλέον την *ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ* (είτε ένα σταθερό τηλέφωνο, είτε ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο).















































*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:* 

*ΑΦΟΥ* τελειώσουμε,* τις ρυθμίσεις μας, ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ τις ETHERNET συνδέσεις* που έχουν τα SPA3102 και τα συνδέουμε *ΜΟΝΟ στις WAN (INTERNET) συνδέσεις τους (ΜΠΛΕ βίσματα)*


Συνδέουμε πλέον τη *ΓΡΑΜΜΗ του τηλεφώνου* στο ΠΡΩΤΟ SPA3102 (που θα βρίσκεται στο σημείο με τη γραμμή του τηλεφώνου) με το βύσμα που γράφει* LINE*

*Το ΑΛΛΟ SPA3102* που θα βρίσκεται στο σημείο που *ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ να έχουμε τηλέφωνο*, το συνδέουμε με τη συσκευή μας με το βύσμα που γράφει *PHONE*


*ΔΗΛΑΔΗ χρησιμοποιούμε στο ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΔΥΟ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ στο ΚΑΘΕ SPA3102.
ΕΝΑ ETHERNET κι ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΟ*.


** Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι για δίκτυο 192.168.1.0 - αν έχετε άλλη IP, θα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να παραμετροποιήσετε αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις βάση ΔΙΚΩΝ σας IPs.*


Αυτά και ότι απορίες έχετε και μπορώ (ξέρω) θα απαντηθούν - για ΠΙΟ "βαθιές δικτυακές απορίες" , έχουμε ΠΟΛΛΑ παιδιά εδώ μέσα που θα βοηθήσουν (ελπίζω)  :: 



.

----------


## akakios

::  σωραιος......

Πολυ αναλυτικα και κατατοπιστικα. 
Ευχαριστουμε για τον χρονο σου και την προσπαθεια. 

Εχω 2 που καθονται εδω και 4 χρονια στα κουτια τους γιατι δεν καταφερα να τα ρυθμισω. 

Ευκαιρεια λοιπον.....

----------


## ydin

Εξαιρετικός ! Μπράβο Γιώργο !!!

----------


## pasific

και αν θελουμε να χρεισιμοποιουν και τα δυο σημεια την γραμμη και να υπαρχει και επικοινονια μεταξυ τον δυο

----------


## akakios

Υποθέτω πως στο σημειο που βρίσκεται η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη..... 

1) βαζουμε πανω στο SPA-3102 τηλεφωνικη συσκευη. 

2) ρυθμιζουμε καποιο rule... οποτε αν πληκτρολογησουμε π.χ. το 9 να πηγαινει η κληση
στο SPA-3102 που βρισκεται στον χωρο που δεν εχουμε τηλ.γραμμη 
λογικα το roule θα λεει... αν πατηθει το 9 να παει η κληση στην ip χχχ.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ (που αντιστοιχει στο αλλο SPA-3102) 

3) το ιδιο ρυθμιζουμε και στο αλλο SPA-3102 αντιστοιχα. 

νομιζω τουλαχιστον . καποιος πιο εμπειρος?

----------


## grigoris

ωραιος οδηγος, τον εφαρμοσα με SPA3102 στη γραμμη(isdn vdsl) και SPA941 στην αλλη.
Δεχεται κλησεις μια χαρα.
Το πανηγυρι αρχιζει οταν προσπαθω να καλεσω απο το SPA941... Τα τελευταια 3-4 νουμερα ειναι παντα λαθος με αποτελεσμα να καλω οπου να ναι!
Το εχει συναντησει κανεις αυτο?

----------


## thodoris84

Συγχαρητήρια για τον οδηγό ήταν διαφωτιστικότατος. Τον ακολούθησα βήμα βήμα και κατάφερα να μεταφέρω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή από το spa 3012 (VOIP gateway) που βρίσκεται στο σαλόνι στο spa 3000 που βρίσκεται στο δωμάτιο μου σαν πρόβα για να μεταφέρω το spa 3000 αργότερα στο χωρίο. Η γραμμή μεταφέρεται και είναι δυνατή και η κλήση απο απόσταση αλλά και η απάντηση από απόσταση. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι το κανονικό τηλέφωνο παρόλο που το έχω συνδέσει στην θύρα phone αρνείται πεισματικά να χτυπήσει αλλά και να καλέσει.Κάποια ιδέα για το τι φταίει?

----------


## hipro5

> Συγχαρητήρια για τον οδηγό ήταν διαφωτιστικότατος. Τον ακολούθησα βήμα βήμα και κατάφερα να μεταφέρω την τηλεφωνική γραμμή από το spa 3012 (VOIP gateway) που βρίσκεται στο σαλόνι στο spa 3000 που βρίσκεται στο δωμάτιο μου σαν πρόβα για να μεταφέρω το spa 3000 αργότερα στο χωρίο. Η γραμμή μεταφέρεται και είναι δυνατή και η κλήση απο απόσταση αλλά και η απάντηση από απόσταση. Το πρόβλημα είναι οτι το κανονικό τηλέφωνο παρόλο που το έχω συνδέσει στην θύρα phone αρνείται πεισματικά να χτυπήσει αλλά και να καλέσει.Κάποια ιδέα για το τι φταίει?


Δοκίμασες στο PSTN Line > Line-In-Use-Voltage: 48 (V) - αν όχι, δοκίμασε κι άλλες τιμές όπως π.χ. 36 (V).

----------


## thodoris84

Δοκίμασα και δάυτο αλλά τπτ!έκανα όμως μια άλλη πατέντα και δούλεψε, έβαλα ουσιαστικά ενα τ μετά από το σπλίτερ, η μια παροχή δίνει στο σταθερό τηλέφωνο που χτυπάει κανονικότατα πλέον και η δέυτερη παροχή δίνει στο spa 3102 το οποίο ωραιότατα μεταφέρει την γραμμή σε ένα spa 3000!Ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την τάχιστη απάνατηση αλλά και για την σύνταξη αυτού του τόσο χρήσιμου οδηγού, εύγε συνάδελφε όλα τα λεφτά!!

----------


## kostas852456

Συγχαριτηια για τον οδηγο μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια "hipro5" γινεται ομως να ανεβασεις παλι της φωτο με της οδηγιες γιατι δεν δεν μου της βγαζει καθολου?

----------


## gas

Μεχρι να ξαναεμφανιστουν οι φωτο δειτε τον παρακατω οδηγο:

https://www.provu.co.uk/pdf/sipura/s...2x_spa3000.pdf

----------


## range

Παιδια καλησπερα να ρωτησω κατι; Πρεπει υποχρεωτικα να εχουμε δυο SPA3102 για να μεταφερουμε απο το ενα λινκ στο αλλο το τηλεφωνο; Δεν γινεται απο την μια μερια SPA3102 και απο την αλλη ενα voip τηλεφωνο;

----------


## indian

Θοδωρή με τηλεφωνικό κέντρο το έχω κάνει έτσι εγώ..
συνδέω το spa3102 στον elastix και μετά τα smart phones - spa122 τα συνδέω στον elastix...

----------


## range

μπορει καποιος παρακαλω να ξανα βαλει της foto;

----------


## nikolas_350

> μπορει καποιος παρακαλω να ξανα βαλει της foto;


Οι photos ήταν σε εξωτερικό σύνδεσμο στο όποιο έχει καταργηθεί το domain.

Γιωργάκη τους κατέστρεψες !!!!

----------


## range

::

----------


## hipro5

ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.

Πάρτε το όλο θέμα σε rar αρχείο, δείτε τις φωτογραφίες με την ονομασία τους (π.χ. eng_1.png) και αντιστοιχήστε τες με το κείμενο.

ΌΠΟΥ γράφει η φωτό "eng" είναι στο σημείο που βρίσκεται η ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ και όπου γράφει "home", είναι η άλλη μεριά που θα μπει το τηλέφωνο.

----------

